# Lost weight, diabetes under control !



## clive555555 (Sep 1, 2017)

Hello my name is clive55555, I was diagnosed with Diabetes at the start of AUGUST 2017 weighting over 17 stones, today is the 1st of September and todays weight is 15stones 13pounds. I monitor twice a day, and my medication is Metformin 500g 2x per day and Glicazide 80mg one per day. I have Angina and high blood pressure and take heart medication.
Exercise is difficult, but I bought an exercise bike, which is helping. ( three 10min sessions per day). My water, Diet, Calories, steps and sleep are monitored with the help of a FITBIT.
I am keeping to a 1000+ calories per day vegetarian diet. Thanks to everyone who wished me luck, at the start of August, My Diabetes seems stable. Adjustments to my Heart Medication have helped. Cheers Clive55555


----------



## Northerner (Sep 1, 2017)

Great news Clive! Well done!  How are you feeling now, are you finding the exercise is getting easier? Be careful not to overdo things, but keep up the hard work, soon you will feel a different person


----------



## Radders (Sep 1, 2017)

clive555555 said:


> Hello my name is clive55555, I was diagnosed with Diabetes at the start of AUGUST 2017 weighting over 17 stones, today is the 1st of September and todays weight is 15stones 13pounds. I monitor twice a day, and my medication is Metformin 500g 2x per day and Glicazide 80mg one per day. I have Angina and high blood pressure and take heart medication.
> Exercise is difficult, but I bought an exercise bike, which is helping. ( three 10min sessions per day). My water, Diet, Calories, steps and sleep are monitored with the help of a FITBIT.
> I am keeping to a 1000+ calories per day vegetarian diet. Thanks to everyone who wished me luck, at the start of August, My Diabetes seems stable. Adjustments to my Heart Medication have helped. Cheers Clive55555


That is a significant weight loss: a real achievement. Good luck in your continued efforts!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Sep 1, 2017)

Fantastic news, exercise bike was an ace idea


----------



## clive555555 (Sep 1, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Great news Clive! Well done!  How are you feeling now, are you finding the exercise is getting easier? Be careful not to overdo things, but keep up the hard work, soon you will feel a different person


Hi Northerner Thanks for contact, I feel better than the start of last month. Can't over do anything, Angina is a always there. Cheers clive55555


----------



## clive555555 (Sep 1, 2017)

Radders said:


> That is a significant weight loss: a real achievement. Good luck in your continued efforts!


Hi Radders Thanks for contact and support. Cheers clive555555


----------



## clive555555 (Sep 1, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Fantastic news, exercise bike was an ace idea


I couldn't do a minute of exercise to start with, but with the help of Glyceryl Trinitrate Spray, I can manage 5 to 10 minutes.( but not before self monitoring). Amazed the exercise bike shows my heart rate plus time spent plus other stuff. Cheers for contact all the best clive55555


----------



## joy1959 (Sep 20, 2017)

Like Clive I'm trying to "take control" of my condition. Have lost 12 kg since last check up three months-ish so chuffed with my blood test results today. Now back down to pre-diabetes level with cholesterol down to 2.8. Just need to keep it up now which is the tricky bit! However, I think the other big factor is upping my exercise just by a few 30 min walks a week. If I test 2 hrs after eating a "naughty" meal and it's a bit high I find that 10 mins on exercise bike brings it down quickly. It's a steep learning curve ..... Good luck to everyone else on the same journey!


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 20, 2017)

joy1959 said:


> Like Clive I'm trying to "take control" of my condition. Have lost 12 kg since last check up three months-ish so chuffed with my blood test results today. Now back down to pre-diabetes level with cholesterol down to 2.8. Just need to keep it up now which is the tricky bit! However, I think the other big factor is upping my exercise just by a few 30 min walks a week. If I test 2 hrs after eating a "naughty" meal and it's a bit high I find that 10 mins on exercise bike brings it down quickly. It's a steep learning curve ..... Good luck to everyone else on the same journey!


Very good Joy . Keep going


----------



## Martin Canty (Sep 20, 2017)

Great job Clive, love these success stories


----------



## clive555555 (Sep 21, 2017)

joy1959 said:


> Like Clive I'm trying to "take control" of my condition. Have lost 12 kg since last check up three months-ish so chuffed with my blood test results today. Now back down to pre-diabetes level with cholesterol down to 2.8. Just need to keep it up now which is the tricky bit! However, I think the other big factor is upping my exercise just by a few 30 min walks a week. If I test 2 hrs after eating a "naughty" meal and it's a bit high I find that 10 mins on exercise bike brings it down quickly. It's a steep learning curve ..... Good luck to everyone else on the same journey!



Hi Joy Thanks for contact, glad to hear your losing weight. When I use the exercise bike I never know if my reading will go UP or Down?? I have now lost nearly 2stone since being of August, so I was glad to hear your success, was getting concerned about the weight loss. Was waiting till I see the Diabetes Dietian on the 9th October. Cheers clive55555


----------



## clive555555 (Sep 21, 2017)

Martin Canty said:


> Great job Clive, love these success stories


Cheers Martin, thanks for contact, was ready for a bit of support, Cheers clive55555


----------



## Wirrallass (Sep 21, 2017)

You're doing really really well Clive ~ keep up the good work but do take it slowly ~ my motivator is a fitbit too ~ can't sit for too long before it buzzes me to say "Fancy a stroll?!" Or "Another 250 steps to reach your target!" etc! Nice piece of technology that isn't too obtrusive on the wrist. Take care now x


----------



## clive555555 (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi Wirralass, Thanks for contact. My Fitbit is my Electric Friend, it monitors my Water, Diet, Exercise and Heart rate. The BUZZES amuse me and remind me to exercise. I have Angina and High Blood Pressure so strolling is out of the question, (unfortunately), My exercise bike is helping me to exercise which my Fitbit monitors which is handy. My Diabetes seems under control with the medication, Diet and Exercise,
Cheers clive55555


----------



## nickinwarwick (Oct 4, 2017)

Well done Clive. Sounds like you're well on the path that I'm just starting, similar weight etc. Good to read things like this.


----------



## clive555555 (Oct 5, 2017)

nickinwarwick said:


> Well done Clive. Sounds like you're well on the path that I'm just starting, similar weight etc. Good to read things like this.


Hi Nick, Weighed myself today down to15stones, Losing the first couple of stones are easier than next couple of stones, then keeping the weight off is a skill to be mastered. 10 minute sessions on my exercise bike are getting easier, but my Angina is playing up, I've gotta be careful. Start of October, starting to cut out even more calories, now I'm use to eating less, no time for self praise. Won't manage without my electrical friend the "Fitbit". Thanks for contact, best of luck with your weight loss. Cheers clive55555


----------



## nickinwarwick (Oct 9, 2017)

Thanks.

I've been looking at exercise bikes on eBay recently, definitely an upcoming purchase! (I say eBay because the cheaper brand new ones don't look sturdy enough for someone my weight).


----------



## clive555555 (Oct 10, 2017)

I bought JLL (journey.life, living) RE 100 Recumbent Bike £100 + it monitors my heart, (my fit bit does better), speed,distance,and time. Check on e-bay under " disabled exercise bikes" Mine has a chair rather than a seat, and is low down, incase I collapse. I have heart problems. Don't worry if they look small. you will fit on one. With losing weight, I now need a cushion, no padding! Someone always scoff they are a waste of time, because you are going nowhere, I was one of them, but they are useable 365 days a year, even if you don't feel to good. Cheers and best of luck clive55555, (be prepare to assemble one)


----------



## nickinwarwick (Oct 23, 2017)

On Thursday I bought and picked up my new (well, second-hand off eBay) exercise bike. Very happy with the purchase, although it gave me a cardiovascular exercise getting it up to my flat. No assembly though!

I've started hunting out and bookmarking virtual cycle rides on YouTube, which I can watch on the iPad balanced on the handlebar console. Yesterday I cycled from the outskirts of Stockholm into the city centre without leaving my living room. I'm now looking for good videos for Oslo and Bergen.


----------



## clive555555 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi Nick, Brilliant, purchase, virtual bike rides what a BUZZZ!!. No Assembly was great. I now find my exercise bike is the most relaxing thing I have ever done, definitely a feel good factor. Just as I feel my Diet is beginning to loose it's impact on my weight loss, a bit extra exercise biking and I am still manage to get some weight off. Teamed up with my Fitbit I seem to be winning. Cheers clive55555


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 25, 2017)

nickinwarwick said:


> On Thursday I bought and picked up my new (well, second-hand off eBay) exercise bike. Very happy with the purchase, although it gave me a cardiovascular exercise getting it up to my flat. No assembly though!
> 
> I've started hunting out and bookmarking virtual cycle rides on YouTube, which I can watch on the iPad balanced on the handlebar console. Yesterday I cycled from the outskirts of Stockholm into the city centre without leaving my living room. I'm now looking for good videos for Oslo and Bergen.


I have been to Oslo  from Kristiansand on my Motorbike.  Good for you nickwarwick. I too like my exercise Bike (peddle)


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 29, 2017)

clive555555 said:


> Hello my name is clive55555, I was diagnosed with Diabetes at the start of AUGUST 2017 weighting over 17 stones, today is the 1st of September and todays weight is 15stones 13pounds. I monitor twice a day, and my medication is Metformin 500g 2x per day and Glicazide 80mg one per day. I have Angina and high blood pressure and take heart medication.
> Exercise is difficult, but I bought an exercise bike, which is helping. ( three 10min sessions per day). My water, Diet, Calories, steps and sleep are monitored with the help of a FITBIT.
> I am keeping to a 1000+ calories per day vegetarian diet. Thanks to everyone who wished me luck, at the start of August, My Diabetes seems stable. Adjustments to my Heart Medication have helped. Cheers Clive55555


A good storey Clive 5555 Keep at it


----------

